# Kobo E-reader Adds Social Networking Features



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I love my DXG, but I have to say, that I am happy to see that the Kobo is still hanging in there. Competition brings about innovation that wouldn't happen otherwise and is good for consumers because it brings pricing down over time.

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/218484/kobo_ereader_adds_social_networking_features.html


----------

